# Fried my first eggs today!



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I have Marans and I got 4 eggs finally this week. Fried two this morning and they were much firmer and the yolks were noticeably much better tasting.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There's a big difference between store bought eggs and eggs you "grew" yourself.Now you can never go back.Beware of ordering eggs at a restaurant,you will be highly disappointed.Now you have to get more chickens so you can share with friends and family.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nah, I would keep it a secret. Otherwise they'll be at the door every time you turn around wanting more. Sort of like the chickens when they want a treat.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I have 5 layers and one rooster. I am going to see how this goes and maybe in the spring try to find another docile breed of ckicken for variety. Silkies are cool but wondering if the will get along when adults with Marans. What size eggs do they lay?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkie eggs would be considered small according to commercial sizing. 

Silkies can get along with just about any breed. After I sold out I put all of my leftover breeds together, that included two large fowl. Never a peep out of any of them.

The only breeds, I know of, that have issues are American Game chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember my first fried eggs. I made "dunky" eggs and toast. Wonderful. I needed bacon but what the heck. I can have sunny side up and not worry.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I got my first large egg today!


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Greencastle said:


> I got my first large egg today!


That is always the best! I am always happy to get a large or jumbo egg.


----------

